# complemento [fútbol]



## Fancho

Nel sito del Clarin (http://www.clarin.com/diario/2009/11/14/um/m-02040090.htm), parlando della partita Spagna-Argentina vinta dai primi, il giornalista dice:

"_los de Maradona levantaron su nivel en el complemento_"

Qué quiere decir "complemento" en este contexto?? No me parece que sea el mismo sentido del italiano, como escribe el diccionario... no??

Gracias...


----------



## Neuromante

Imagino que se refiere a lo que en España se llama prórroga. Los minutos que el arbitro pone de más en un partido para que el Real Madrid y el Barcelona tengan tiempo de marcar un gol y no perder.


----------



## gatogab

Creo que se trata _'dei tempi suplementari'._


----------



## dirk_mdn

No, in italiano  quello descritto da Neuromante è il recupero, i tempi supplementari sono due tempi da 15 minuti (almeno nel calcio) che si giocano se una partita a eliminazione diretta finisce in parità.

Tuttavia non si tratta di questo perchè dal testo dell'articolo si deduce che il complemento sia il secondo tempo. Infatti si legge: 'Para el complemento, Del Bosque empezó a mover el banco. Para cuidar a sus jugadores y para darle rodaje a otros. Albiol fue a la cancha por Puyol y el defensor iba a ser protagonista'  e dato che Albiol è entrato al 46' deve trattarsi del secondo tempo.


----------



## Neuromante

Allora ho sbagliato con la parola "prorroga" ma non con la descrizzione, visto che il minuto 46 da un tempo di 45 minuti è al quanto problemmatico. Sono i minuti aggiunti alla partita; *recupero* ho capito da quello che dici.

E si, adesso mi viene in mente che in Spagna si chiama "tiempo suplementario"


----------



## gatogab

dirk_mdn said:


> Albiol fue a la cancha por Puyol y el defensor iba a ser protagonista' e dato che Albiol è entrato al 46' deve trattarsi del secondo tempo.


 
Si, es  _el segundo tiempo_.


----------



## Fancho

Gracias a todos!!!
Oki, me parece que en efecto se trata del "secondo tempo" italiano (aunque no me importa nada del fùtbol creo que en Argentina me hablaràn mucho de eso...) 



Neuromante said:


> Imagino que se refiere a lo que en España se llama prórroga. Los minutos que el arbitro pone de más en un partido para que el Real Madrid y el Barcelona tengan tiempo de marcar un gol y no perder.



Neuromante, un poco polémico...??


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Allora ho sbagliato con la parola "prorroga" ma non con la descrizzione, visto che il minuto 46 da un tempo di 45 minuti è al quanto problemmatico.


 
Neuro, tutta la partita ne ha 90 di minuti.


----------



## Neuromante

gatogab said:


> Neuro, tutta la partita ne ha 90 di minuti.



Appunto 45 più 45. Se il gioccatore entra nel minuto 46 della seconda si riferisce a un minuto suplementare. I minuti che, al meno in Spagna, si aggiungo sempre: Tiempo suplementario.
Si parla dall minuto caio dalla prima parte e dal minuto caio dalla seconda parte. Dopo l´intervallo si riiniza da zero coi minuti.


Se uno sente parlare da minuti oltre 45, si capisci che sono minuti aggiunti


----------



## dirk_mdn

Neuromante said:


> Allora ho sbagliato con la parola "prorroga" ma non con la descrizione, visto che il minuto 46 da un tempo di 45 minuti è al quanto problemmatico. Sono i minuti aggiunti alla partita; *recupero* ho capito da quello che dici.



46' si intende in questo caso il primo minuto del secondo tempo. Il dato l'ho preso da qui http://www.elpais.com/articulo/deportes/Espana/vuela/Surafrica/elpepudep/20091114elpepudep_16/Tes


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Se uno sente parlare da minuti oltre 45, si capisci che sono minuti aggiunti


Antes de rendirme, te recuerdo que se jugó en Argentina y que por esas partes llaman _'complemento'_  al segundo tiempo, continuando a contar los minutos a partir de los primeros 45, que corresponden al primer tiempo.


----------



## Neuromante

¿Oscaaaar? ¿Donde te metes cuando te necesitamooooos?


----------



## Agró

Vi el partido y Argentina jugó mucho mejor en la segunda parte que en la primera. Deduzco que el "complemento" es la segunda parte en su totalidad, no los minutos de "recupero", que no sirvieron para nada.


----------



## argentinodebsas

En la Argentina le decimos _complemento_ al segundo tiempo. Es una palabra un tanto formal, que se escucha en transmisiones deportivas pero no es de lo más común coloquialmente. El nombre más difundido es _segundo tiempo_. Es el tiempo _complementario_ porque sumado al primero da un total de 90 minutos. 

En cuanto a lo de los 46 minutos, por acá no tenemos ese problema porque se cuenta el tiempo transcurrido desde que empieza cada tiempo. Por eso se habla de _48 minutos del primer tiempo_ o _3 minutos del segundo tiempo_, no dando lugar a dobles interpretaciones.


----------



## honeyheart

Confirmo que el "complemento" es el segundo tiempo del partido.



argentinodebsas said:


> Es el tiempo _complementario_ porque sumado al primero da un total de 90 minutos.


Sí, en referencia a lo de los ángulos complementarios y suplementarios (la conocida inventiva de los periodistas deportivos ).


----------



## Fancho

argentinodebsas said:


> _complementario_ porque sumado al primero da un total de 90 minutos.


 


honeyheart said:


> en referencia a lo de los ángulos complementarios y suplementarios (la conocida inventiva de los periodistas deportivos ).


 

GENIAL!!!


----------



## nuevoestudiante

Según el léxico futbolístico se define _tiempo añadido_ el tiempo supletorio que se añade al final de cada tiempo de juego o también _tiempo de descuento_.

_____________________________

nec cum spe nec cum metu


----------



## ferdiquilmes

Fancho: Il "complemento" é il secondo tempo, la ripresa.


----------

